# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Brillante Howto Seiten

## poet

Guten Tag.

Wir sollten mal wieder einander ein paar Seiten empfehlen, in der Hoffnung, dass wir noch die ein oder andere Perle für uns entdecken können.

Hiermit beginne ich:

www.64-bit.de (Super Angebot, "Wegweiser für Netzwerker" und andere Bücher sind dort zu haben)

----------


## sebbel

http://www.linuxwiki.de 
und
http://www.pro-linux.de 

beides gute Seiten für Berichte und kleine Hilfen

----------


## Susu

Zum Teil auch für Nicht-Debianer äußerst interessant:

http://www.debian.de/doc/manuals/ref...erence.de.html

Gruß, Susu

----------


## linuxhanz

www.faqs.org

----------


## Azrael in Hell

http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/

Greetz Azrael

----------


## taylor

http://www.selflinux.de

http://www.dcoul.de/faq/html/index.html

----------


## raptory

http://links2linux.de

eine Linux Linx Sammlung - wie der Name schon sagt.

----------


## lorenzc

www.linuxfibel.de

----------


## sebbel

mir ist noch eins eingefallen :

http://www.linuxbu.ch

----------


## paladin

Nicht zu vergessen die allesumfassende Seite www.tldp.org

----------


## Susu

Auch echt gute Doku:
http://fibel.org (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Linuxfibel)

----------


## Spike05

http://www.tuxmobil.org/ --> Laptops, PDA's, Handy, IrDA usw..

cu

Jochen

----------


## christophwth

http://www.linuxhilfen.de/ 

-> aus sicht des anwendungsfalls werden hier tipps und tricks zu linux gebracht .

gruss ,christoph

----------


## LX-Ben

Hier noch zwei Links, die besonders und anschaulich auf Umsteiger eingehen.

http://www.lowv.de/Linux/tutor/intro.html
http://www.tomixyz.de/linux/

Mit Netzwerkkonfiguration, Serverkonf., Apache, PHP, mySQL, Remote Administration...
befasst sich sehr informativ ein Projekt der FH Coburg:
http://192.129.28.94/bs~i/content/080101/cd.html

----------


## christophwth

genial ;  wenn ihr mal Langweile habt,
und an  Grundlagen und interessanten Artikeln über Linux instessiert 
seid.  Alles komplett in englisch 
Auch das Linux Format Magazin in dem ein Teil der Artikel erschienen
sind ist lesenswert. 

http://davidcoulson.net/writing.php

gruss
christoph

----------


## Waid

Kleine HOWTO's

http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/

----------


## ra1der

http://www.min.net/~douglas/nobeep.txt

----------


## Kentar

hat nicht 100% was mit Linux zu tun. Tutorials für alle gängigen Programmiersprachen:

http://www.robsite.de/tutorials.php?tut=pascaldelphi

----------


## linuxhanz

*schon älter von 2001-2002*

http://www.usenix.org/events/usenix0...1/full_papers/

Wer viel Zeit hat oder nicht da war:

Man erfährt u.a. Neues über:

Scwm: An Extensible Constraint-Enabled Window Manager
Are Mallocs Free of Fragmentation?
The Design and Implementation of a Transparent Cryptographic Filesystem for UNIX 

[..]

Die Files liegen im ps, pdf, html Format vor.

@mods Müsste eigentlich zu den Guru Links?

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## DJEddy

http://www.little-idiot.de

Firewall und MySQL


Gruss DJEddy

----------


## HirschHeisseIch

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/foru...?s=&forumid=40 

 :Wink:

----------


## schubach

SuSE als ISDN-Router

----------


## schubach

Deutsche Samba-Anleitung von Sernet

Samba-HowTo

----------


## psycho0815

http://www.linuxfocus.org  ne menge artikel zu allem möglichen

http://www.linuxnetmag.de auch viele artikel

----------


## dust

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=306823

----------


## Stormbringer

selflinux.de ist nicht mehr.
Sie sind jetzt unter http://www.selflinux.org/ zu finden.

Gruß

----------


## Chucky

www.linux-als-server.de

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die zwei Stunden Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## mathiu

jede menge tutorials, auch viele zu linux.
www.admin-wissen.de

----------


## Spike05

http://www.debianhowto.de --> einige Howto's für den Serverbereich (Mail, Webserver...)

cu

Jochen

----------


## neo5K

Hi @ all!

Hab hier auch noch paar brauchbare Links:

http://www.linux-praxis.de/ 
http://rootboard.de 
http://www.linux-knowledge-portal.org/index.php 
http://www.informatik.uni-freiburg.de/~diesch/linux/
http://www.linux-community.de/ 
http://www.linuxkramkiste.de/ 
http://linuxszene.de/ 
http://www.linuxinfo.de/
http://www.linux-docu.de/ 

cu

----------


## ansjo

alles über RPM


http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/linux/Doku...RPM/index.html

----------


## Kikone

www.linuxforen.de  :Wink:

----------


## burn

http://123.koehntopp.de/kris/artikel/teach_unix.html:) 

cu burn

----------


## brooks

*FAQ zu de.comp.hardware.netzwerke*
http://dchn.ivu-ac.de/#enet_Wielangd...10100BaseTsein





> In den Chartas der Hierarchie de.comp.* kann man zu d.c.h.n lesen:
> "Diese Gruppe befaßt sich mit allen Themen, die Netzwerkhardware betreffen, wie z.B. Netzwerkkarten, Hubs, Kabel, etc. Thema sind zudem Installation, Verlegetechniken und Betrieb von Hardware, Kompatibilitätsfragen, sowie hardware-nahe Software unterhalb des Betriebssystems (Bios, Firmware, etc.), soweit keine geeignetere Gruppe existiert."
> Hier geht es also um Hardware, nicht um Software oder Einstellungen im Betriebsystem (Einstellungen im Switch sind natürlich ok ;-).

----------


## Discipulus

Hat einige E-Books:

http://www.linuxi.de/

----------


## Sartoo

...und noch viel mehr findet Ihr bei adsl4linux.de 

Gruß Sartoo

----------


## Ag3nt

www.google.de durchsuchen  :Smilie:

----------

